# Chose my breeder-Carmspack



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Introducing Gus.....my new boy.










Littermates


































Quality Breeder with so much knowledge to share with everyone.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: Beautiful pup!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

:happyboogie:


:welcome:Gus
:doggieplayball:You are going to be one lucky doggie!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Very cute! Congrats


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cute puppies! Congrats on your new addition, I hope he fills the house with joy!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats, adorable! :wub:


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

He won't be come home with us until later in February.......the wait will be tough but hoping to visit lots before then!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

He is so precious! Good choice of name too Lol!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Saphire said:


> He won't be come home with us until later in February.......the wait will be tough but hoping to visit lots before then!


How old is he in the pic?...the cute widdle fuzzy wuzzy poochie poo

So happy for you


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

6 weeks.....litter born November 25th. Pictures taken today.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats!! Beautiful puppy!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!! Oh my gosssh!!! Sire and dam? Just a companion or are you going to do any sport or hobby?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

he is a cutie! Nice head too!

Lee


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My goal is SAR, but also very interested in Agility. All kinds of exciting adventures ahead.

I'm hoping Carmen can respond about pedigree as I would hate to post the wrong info. We talked of so many dogs and accomplishments I could so easily mess it up.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Holy fuzzy terror! What a cute puppy!!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Congrats--I'm jealous!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Cuteness overload! . Congratulations!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He's a cutie


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks everyone and Saphire - there is one more going to a forum member , possibly one held back for service .

Here is the pedigree ---- Sire -- Carmspack Sumo , brother to Laurel's Journey Carmspack Sumo
mentioned more than once in either the genetic obedience thread or some herding thread and in another thread which shows his near relative (connection is Bugati) black dog Wilson son of a Geefacker female -- here is Sumo at about 9 weeks ? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/153627-carmspack-sumo-vinny.html - to this day he is true to the heavy Wurtemburger influence in his pedigree -- low stationed, broad , legs like trees - but he can move ! high threshold , genetic obedience -- no issues .

It was a pleasure to meet Saphire and her lovely teen children . To begin with I showed them York -- who is Stan http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/153627-carmspack-sumo-vinny.html and Fancy Carmspack Fancy .

York is the same combination as if you were to combine Sue Coutts' Blast and Elle - KIRA on her Birch-Bark Hill: 12/30/12 - 1/6/13

I showed my guests York's genetic obedience . They can speak to what they saw . 
Guests that visited on Saturday had a meeting with York also. In that visit -- "uncle" Como had cleared his almost 6 foot pen in a lateral jump because he has spring loaded legs ! big boy , light as a feather -- came charging around the corner and met with company and young York. Como was outstanding in his social meeting with York and York who is knee high to him did not startle, tuck tail, yipe or alarm . For a brief moment they "met" ran a bit - and then I contained things , quietly in a conversational tone asked York to go in to his kennel , which he did immediately on his own without my having to gather him up (catch) . Then Como ran the circle around the pen and York ran around the inside of the pen. The moment I turned and walked away Como connected with me and I put him in his crate. At no time was pressure or threat perceived by York . Then he came out and we did some more.

Stan is the sire of Nickolas . 

The Saphire pups sire is Sumo and the Dam is Chiba Parchimer Land who is the dam of Nickolas Chiba vom Parchimer Land

genetic obedience on these pups -- yes .
already demonstrated .

pups relaxed and hanging out with company present - socializing with everyone - I ask them Come , 5 turned around , left their food , or the young son who was hitting all the pups "sweet spots" and came to me to sit at my feet looking up. No bribe , treat , appreciation -- good boys -yes.

So there is a responsiblity in finding the right dog for each and every person . In this case I knew there is a future for SAR -- so I specifically chose the pup with high hunt . Will already retrieve and be very persistent when the object is out of view . Uses nose -- lay beside Saphire and you could hear him sniffing the stone wall from across the room - displayed this behaviour more than once - investigates through scent.

all dogs are raw fed - raw chicken carcass was provided and they ate in the room . 

They are weaning - mother dog has been absent since Friday night -- pups are certainly not stressed by one bit .

The other thing I showed with York who is a burst of energy when you engage him in play - work -- but in the house in the x-pen you would not know there was a pup in the house . The maniac behaviour in the oft used thread "so you want a high drive pup" does not have to be the norm for a working dog. York is going to be a certified Service dog for a Veteran with PTSD - leaving me late next week - wah -- I get attached .. but I could not wish for a better person than the one he will be going to !


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Phenomenal!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Carmen, I love seeing pictures of the pups from the breedings you do. Absolutely adorable little fluff balls! Best wishes for this litter and Saphire, have fun!!!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

carmspack said:


> It was a pleasure to meet Saphire and her lovely teen children . To begin with I showed them York -- who is Stan http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/153627-carmspack-sumo-vinny.html and Fancy Carmspack Fancy .
> 
> York is the same combination as if you were to combine Sue Coutts' Blast and Elle - KIRA on her Birch-Bark Hill: 12/30/12 - 1/6/13
> 
> ...


Here are some pics of York.....what a beautiful pup that for me is years ahead of his actual age.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Love the photos! Thank you!


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats Saphire! 
We are adopting one of Gus' brothers too (we were visiting on Saturday)!
They are incredible puppies and we can't wait to bring him home!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Great pic! and a huge congrats on your puppy to be!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Congrats.....beautiful pup!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what you are seeing with York is allelomimetic behaviour. When a dog is "connected" to you in purpose they will select to help , participate in what you are doing. So the first picture , in my 4 layers of clothes, I am pretending that I have lost something and am looking for it in the snow. York came beside me and started copying the behaviour , looking for something. 
then the next is a free heel , the last - we have fun in the snow


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

carmspack said:


> what you are seeing with York is allelomimetic behaviour. When a dog is "connected" to you in purpose they will select to help , participate in what you are doing. So the first picture , in my 4 layers of clothes, I am pretending that I have lost something and am looking for it in the snow. York came beside me and started copying the behaviour , looking for something.


Wow! Cool!!! Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Carmen I sincerely hope you continue breeding, I would definitely like a dog from you when I have more space. Nice pups! Do you still breed for the rcmp?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

rcmp ? ????


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> rcmp ? ????


Royal Canadian Mounted Police


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

in the last few years the RCMP has decided to , once again, attempt their own breeding program . With every administration there are some changes - however the standards for instinctive tracking remain the same -- high .

So my litters are bred to the same standards -- instinctive tracking -- and work ethic , and are available to any law enforcement dept that is interested. Dogs are guaranteed to certify and become qualified Police Service dogs , no matter what their specialty will be .


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhh too cute!!!!

Hélène


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thats quite the guarentee. You see that much consistency in every litter? Not doubting you at all just interested. I have always thought only a select few dogs from WL litters were cut out for LE work.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

In this litter , easily , Saphire's GUS -- e a s i l y .
Red dog by the black boot (page one) would definitely hold him back for service
Rush's dog has the quality , have no doubts . 
the last male -- also .

Saphire has met their grand dam , Sumo's mother "Case" who has produced many police service dogs , first and second generation . Blast - Urban Tracking Dog Excellent , Gore PD , Silva - bomb , her sister Stark PD .... Badger -- Fancy who had her first litter of one "York" - beginning his life as a Service Dog (in training) -- this is a dog that would have been oh so easy - here is a teaser , wait for a picture of him . People that got to see him, Rush and Saphire will atest to the dogs keen , spirit, focus, confidence , energy -- he turns it on and brings it ... and yet (wait for picture) .. 

The dogs are totally sane , able to relax , be normal .

The guarantee is for dogs which have been kept back and have had several visits and mini evaluations along the way . If I promote a dog for a particular purpose I stand behind my promotion or recommendation with that guarantee.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations Sapphire! 

I love love love to read threads like this and see such awesome pups.


----------

